
Show HN: We just taught our first class in VR [video] - shafyy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD8St9xsXic
======
shafyy
Hey gang,

I'm one of the founders of Kosmos School and I'm super excited that we
finished teaching our first class in VR. It's called Intro to Rockets and the
students learned all about rockets in a very hands-on manner. We founded this
company because we think that VR will change education fundamentally, and
after building and teaching for the first time now we're even more convinced
that VR is 10x better than doing this through Skype call or mobile/desktop
app.

We're running our second and third classes in January. They're designed for
teenagers (12-16 old) - if you're interested, you can enroll on our website:
[https://kosmosschool.com/](https://kosmosschool.com/)

Let me know if you have any questions.

